# [KDE] Wo ist kde-i18n-de? (deutsche Sprache für KDE)

## lanix

hallo,

ich habe eine frage bzgl kde 3.1.3 - deutsche Sprache! hab mir ehrlich gesagt alle möglichen threads hier im forum angeschaut, hat mir aber nicht viel gebracht!

Also ich hab KDE installiert (mit #emerge kde)... natürlich läuft alles in englisch. Nun wollte ich mit #emerge kde-i18n-de das deutsche Sprachpaket installieren (mit dem Paket hatte ich es auch auf den anderen distris immer gemacht) aber der kann nicht mal das ebuild davon finden und meldet sich mit folgendem:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kde-i18n-de".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

Hab dann vorher noch #emerge rsync gemacht und das Ganze wiederholt, aber bringt auch nichts!!

Danke für eure Hilfe!!

----------

## dertobi123

```
emerge kde-i18n
```

Vorher nicht vergessen die LINGUAS Variable zu setzen, zum Beispiel auf 'de'.

Frag mich nicht, wie lange das schon so ist, mir ist das auch neu  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## lanix

hallo,

danke für die schnelle antwort!!

Aber leider weiss ich nicht genau was du meinst! Könntest du eventuell die bentöigten Schritte kurz erklären?

Ach übrigens: kde-i18n liegt bei mir in der version 3.1.4 vor, aber als masked! kann ich es ohne probleme installieren?

Danke

----------

## dertobi123

```
export LINGUAS=de

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge kde-i18n
```

Tobias

BTW: Zeige demnächst bitte _etwas_ mehr Eigeninitiative. Die Lösung ist so trivial, dass du IMHO selber hättest draufkommen können.

----------

## lanix

das ist das zweite mal, dass ich hier was frage! sonst hab ich die lösungen immer in irgendwelchen dokus gefunden! 

nun habe ich allerdings weiss gott wieviele stunden gentoo installation hintermir, dass ich echt kein bock habe durch einen fehler wieder irgendwas von vorne anfangen zu müssen. 

Und das ich mit #ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"  maskierte packages installieren kann, weiss ich auch! es ging leider nur darum, ob es ohne komplikationen durchzuführen ist, WEIL es ja gerade MASKED ist!!

Naja, ich bedanke mich trotzdem!

----------

## dertobi123

Das Thema maskierte Pakete und deren Installation ist in den letzten Wochen zur Genüge hier abgehandelt worden. Und: Mit der deutschen Sprachunterstützung für KDE wirst du dir mit Sicherheit nicht das System zerschiessen (mit nahezu allen anderen ~ ebuilds auch nicht, der gcc ist hin und wieder ne Ausnahme  :Wink: )

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> export LINGUAS=de
> 
> ...

 

Um lanix mal in Schutz zu nehmen: Ich hätte das auch nicht gewusst und auch gefragt. Denn: "wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm".  :Wink: 

Also nicht entmutigen lassen und willkommen im Forum!

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## lanix

@tobias

ist okay! danke dir

@ian!

ebenfalls danke!

ciao

lanix

----------

## lanix

da bin ich wieder!

@tobias

Auch mit viel Eigeninitiative hab ich es nicht hinbekommen das Sprackpaket zu installieren!

Also hier die Schritte:

#export LINGUAS="de"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS"~x86" emerge kde-i18n

daraufhin wurde das Archiv kde-i18n-3.1.4.tar.bz2 heruntergeladen und entpackt!

Hier ist ein Auszug davon was bei entpacken kam:

...

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/khtmlsettingsplugin.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/kolourpicker.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/kateprojectmanager.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/tyler.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/kfile_txt.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: kde-i18n-3.1.4/zh_TW/messages/kdeaddons/kfile_desktop.po: Cannot open: No such file or directory

...usw.

Der konnte nichts richtig entpacken, weil die Verzeichnisse wohl nicht existieren!

Zur Information: Ich habe kde-3.1.3 (wurde automatisch von emerge genommen, als ich  #emerge kde gemacht habe) und kde-i18n-3.1.3.ebuild kann ich bei mir im Portage Verzeichnis  nicht finden! Nur das ebuild von kde-i18n-3.1.4!

Danke!

----------

## Carlo

 :Arrow:  KDE i18n packages

lanix: Caleb hat die alten kde-i18n* ebuilds schon entfernt. Mach mal ein Update auf qt-3.2.1-r1 und installiere danach KDE 3.1.4! Immerhin wird damit auch eine Sicherheitslücke in KDM beseitigt. Irgendwas ist bei Dir auch mit LINGUAS nicht in Ordung gewesen. Es sollte bei Angabe von "de" nicht der fette kde-i18n-3.1.4 Tarball, sondern der kde-i18n-de-3.1.4 Tarball gesaugt werden.

Carlo

Edit ian!:

Doppler entfernt.

----------

## doberman

Hallo zusammen,

dann scheint bei mir auch irgendetwas nicht zustimmen, den bei mir wurde auch das ganze kde-i18n-Tarball runtergeladen und installiert.

Ich habe erst die LINGUAS-Variable in /etc/env.d/02locale eingetragen und danach das ganze per:

```
export LINGUAS="de"
```

nochmal probiert. Aber auch diesmal wurden alle Sprachen installiert.

Da rein theoretisch alles richtig sein müsste, weiss ich auch nicht weiter. Aber ich hab ja jetzt erstmal KDE  auf deutsch, wenn auch noch ein paar andere, nicht benötigte Sprachen   :Confused: 

gruss,

doberman

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal

```

export LINGUAS="de_DE"

```

----------

## Stormkings

hallo,

na ja da ist ein fehler im ebuild in zeile 23:

```
USE="${USE} ${LINGUAS}"
```

es muss heißen:

```
USE="${LINGUAS}"
```

dann geht es.

david

----------

## dertobi123

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22603

Habs mal an den Bugreport angehängt, mal schauen was passiert  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## wizard69

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=86918

hier ist der original Thread zum Thema Sprache Kde es ist auf jeden fall noch ein fehler im ebuild.

----------

## dertobi123

 *wizard69 wrote:*   

> es ist auf jeden fall noch ein fehler im ebuild.

 Dann sei doch so nett und verrate uns auch was das für ein Fehler sein soll.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## wizard69

It works only if I 'warm up' the pkg variable:

Code:

SRC_URI="$SRC_URI $BASEDIR/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-$pkg-${PV}.tar.bz2"

to

Code:

SRC_URI="$SRC_URI $BASEDIR/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-${pkg}-${PV}.tar.bz2"

so soll es funktionieren laut dem Originalen thread hab ich selbst noch nich versucht vielleicht heute Abend, scheint ein Problem zu geben beim auswahl des korrekten sprach Paketes. Was somit dazu führt das man alle Sprachen installiert (knapp 140mb) ich Poste nochmal nachdem ich es selber probiert habe, wollte auch nur auf den anderen thread aufmerksam machen.

Cheers Wizard

----------

## lanix

also ich hab jetzt bei mir leider nun mal KDE 3.1.3 installiert! die deutsche sprache lässt sich wohl nicht ohne probleme installieren!

Wie macht man denn am besten ein Update auf KDE 3.1.4, um danach das deutsche Sprachpaket zu installieren? ich meine wie sollte man es am besten machen, um konflikten aus dem weg zu gehen?

----------

## Carlo

wizard69: Die "fehlenden" geschweiften Klammern sind syntaktisch sauberer, machen aber keinen Unterschied.

Das Problem liegt darin, daß Portage es sich "merkt", wenn ein Ebuild verwendet und es bei wiederholter Verwendung nur neu einliest, wenn es zwischenzeitlich verändert wurde. Änderungen an externen Variablen werden dagegen nicht berücksichtigt. Hier scheint mal wieder eine kleine Modifikation an Portage nötig.

Falls ihr das Problem habt, dann sollte 

```
touch /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.1.4.ebuild

export LINGUAS="de" 

emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.1.4.ebuild
```

Abhilfe schaffen. 

Stormking: Dein Tip entfernt sämtliche Use Flags bis auf den "LINGUAS hack", macht also keinen Sinn und hat nur funktioniert, weil dadurch das Ebuild verändert wurde.

lanix: Ich könnte mich nur selbst zitieren (s.o.). Wenn Du nicht weiter weißt, dann empfehle ich Dir, die Gentoo Linux User Dokumentation zu lesen. Und zwar insbesondere den Portage User Guide und das Portage Manual. Tip: Die englischen Versionen sind aktueller und damit meist ausführlicher.

Carlo

----------

## doberman

Hallo zusammen,

hab es endlich geschafft, nur die deutsche Sprache zu installieren. Die LINGUAS-Variable funktioniert!!! Hatte man vorher allerdings das gesamte Sprachpaket schon mal installiert, wie ich es hatte, muss man folgendes machen.

1. kde-i18n unmergen

2. 

```
touch /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.1.4.ebuild
```

Damit wird nur das Datum und die Uhrzeit der letzten Änderung der Datei erneuert. Siehe die Bemerkung im ebuild selber!!!

3. 

```
export LINGUAS="de"

emerge kde-i18n
```

Damit sollte jeder NUR das deutsche Paket auf seinen Rechner geschaufelt bekommen.....  :Very Happy: 

Viel Spass,

doberman

----------

## Carlo

 *doberman wrote:*   

> Damit wird nur das Datum und die Uhrzeit der letzten Änderung der Datei erneuert.

 

Habe ich was anderes behauptet? 

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

Lass den doberman doch auch mal bellen, wau wau.  :Wink: 

Tobias

BTW: Gehört ein doberman nach Kampfhundeschutzverordnung nicht auch in die Klasse der Maulkorbträger  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Ich weis jetzt nicht wer für sich für die Doku zuständig fühlt, aber ich denke mal das sollte da einfliesen, da gerade da der Linux-Neuling anfängt bevor er in irgentwelchen Foren wühlt. 

Also wer kann das Mal in die wege leiten das die  http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/lokalisierung/ (unter 7.)geändert wird?

----------

## dertobi123

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich weis jetzt nicht wer für sich für die Doku zuständig fühlt, aber ich denke mal das sollte da einfliesen, da gerade da der Linux-Neuling anfängt bevor er in irgentwelchen Foren wühlt.

 Nun ja, manchmal habe ich einen anderen Eindruck  :Wink: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also wer kann das Mal in die wege leiten das die  http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/einrichtung/lokalisierung/ (unter 7.)geändert wird?

 Die Frage ist, wie lange das nun so mit LINGUAS und touch funktionieren wird, hab's eben geändert.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Carlo

slick: Was bringt es, einen derartigen Bug in die offizielle Dokumentation aufzunehmen? Solange er besteht, sollten die Foren doch ausreichend sein. Allein Portage betreffend, ließen sich hunderte Bugs dokumentieren.

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

Es mag ein Bug in Portage sein, nur ist die Doku grundsätzlich obsolet, wenn zu einem 'emerge kde-i18n-de' geraten wird.

Die Art und Weise wie diese doch recht gravierende Änderung vorab kommuniziert wurde, nämlich gar nicht, finde ich im übrigen alles andere als optimal.

Ich hab das Lokalisierungs-Howto an die _jetzige_ Situation angepasst, wenn der Bug in Portage behoben ist, dann ist es ein kleines die Zeile 

```
touch /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.1.4.ebuild
```

wieder rauszunehmen.

Doku ist gut und schön, aber slick hat schon recht: Gerade der neue Benutzer wird sich hoffentlich zuerst dort einlesen und bei Unverständlichkeiten hier nachfragen. Wenn die Doku in einem so wesentlichen Punkt hinterher hinkt macht das für neue Benutzer imho einen arg schlechten Eindruck, und uns im Forum deutlich mehr Arbeit als 3 Zeilen in der Doku zu ändern.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Wenn die Doku in einem so wesentlichen Punkt hinterher hinkt macht das für neue Benutzer imho einen arg schlechten Eindruck

 

Apropos hinterherhinkt: Ich weiß schon, warum ich immer auf die englischsprachige Ausgabe verweise.  :Twisted Evil: 

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Apropos hinterherhinkt: Ich weiß schon, warum ich immer auf die englischsprachige Ausgabe verweise.  

 

Im letzten Monat hat sich an der Doku auf gentoo.de (deutsche Doku auf .org) einiges getan, nahezu _alles_ ist auf einem aktuellen Stand. Ausserdem sind neue Anleitungen und Dokus hinzugekommen. Du kannst also guten Gewissens wieder auf die deutsche Doku linken.  :Smile: 

Tobias

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Im letzten Monat hat sich an der Doku auf gentoo.de (deutsche Doku auf .org) einiges getan

 

Ja, ihr habt einen guten Job gemacht. Die neue landesspezifische Unterteilung mit dem vielen Fülltext gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut, aber für Anfänger evtl. gar nicht schlecht.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Du kannst also guten Gewissens wieder auf die deutsche Doku linken. 

 

Ist schon längst passiert.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Die neue landesspezifische Unterteilung mit dem vielen Fülltext gefällt mir zwar nicht so gut, aber für Anfänger evtl. gar nicht schlecht.

 

Daher gibts ja für Geeks auch eine Übersicht  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## Carlo

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Daher gibts ja für Geeks auch eine Übersicht

 

Von der ich mich aber nicht auf die Schnelle zur englischen Version klicken kann. Zusätzlich wäre es toll, wenn die noch nicht übersetzte Dokumentation auch mit aufgeführt wäre.

Carlo

----------

## dertobi123

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Von der ich mich aber nicht auf die Schnelle zur englischen Version klicken kann. Zusätzlich wäre es toll, wenn die noch nicht übersetzte Dokumentation auch mit aufgeführt wäre.

 

Keine schlechte Idee, werd ich mal zur Diskussion stellen.

Tobias

----------

## sirro

```
  # touch /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-3.2.0_beta1.ebuild

  # export LINGUAS=de

  # env | grep LINGUAS

LINGUAS=de

  # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge kde-i18n

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0_beta1 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://download.us.kde.org/pub/kde//unstable/3.1.93/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2

--17:07:13--  ftp://download.us.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.1.93/src/kde-i18n/kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2'

Resolving download.us.kde.org... done.

Connecting to download.us.kde.org[216.17.145.148]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/unstable/3.1.93/src/kde-i18n ... done.

==> SIZE kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2 ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> REST 23665 ... done.

==> RETR kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2 ... done.

Length: 2,369,510 [2,345,845 to go]

 1% [                                     ] 33,493        18.28K/s    ETA 02:04
```

Ist das richtig, dass die kde-i18n-az-3.1.93.tar.bz2 runtergeladen wird? Sollte es nicht eigentlich kde-i18n-de-3.1.93.tar.bz2 sein?

Ein Bug? Auf bugs.gentoo konnte ich nichts finden.

EDIT: Hab als Workaround das ebuild verändert und LINGUAS umgangen. Eine dauerhafte Lösung ist das natürlich nicht...Last edited by sirro on Sun Nov 09, 2003 10:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

Hab's gerade eben noch einmal ausprobiert. Das Ebuild funktioniert einwandfrei.

Carlo

----------

